# Lisse - Neter



## Hakone (May 17, 2015)

https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.com/2015/04/23/lisse-netherlands-2015/


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing; love the Zantedeschia, and the crazy bridge over the creek.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Wonderful color. I love the hostas.


----------

